# NASA Drops Windows



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://blog.chron.com/sciguy/2013/0...ity-space-station-drops-windows/?cmpid=hpfsln


> Its hard to get tech support 400 kilometers away from the Earth, which is why Keith Chuvala of United Space Alliance, a NASA contractor deeply involved in Space Shuttle and International Space Station (ISS) operations, decided to migrate to Linux.
> 
> As leader of the Laptops and Network Integration Teams, Chuvala oversees the developers in charge of writing and integrating software for the Stations OpsLAN  a network of laptops that provide the ISS crew with vital capabilities for day-to-day operations, from telling the astronauts where they are, to inventory control of the equipment used, to interfacing with the cameras that capture photos and videos.


----------

